
One-Click Website Deployment to AWS - khalidx
https://github.com/echelon-solutions/aws-cloudformation-website
======
khalidx
Hello Hacker News!

Here's an AWS (Amazon Web Services) configuration that deploys all the
infrastructure you need to have a website running in the cloud.

Takes care of creating an:

\- "AWS S3 Bucket" to store your site assets (html/css/etc)

\- "Route53 Hosted Zone" to manage your DNS

\- "CloudFront Distribution" to make sure your site is served latency-free
across time zones and continets

